# American Idol - Sound Question



## MxRodriguez (May 1, 2003)

I hope this is the correct forum to post this question.. if not I gues I can try at avs. 

Im having a sound issue with all American Idol in HD on Fox.
Im on Cablevision in NJ and I seem to have this problem only with American Idol.

The sound is just very low. I seem to only be getting audio from the front left right and center channel speakers. Even with that i have to turn my reciever up into the 50s to get it loud enough to hear when the contestants are being interviewed. I would like to think that a show all about music would carry the audio out to all five speakers on my home theater but messing around with the settings doesnt seem to work. I am no audiophile by any definition, but I know a little about what Im doing. My problem only occurs with this show so Im confused. Actually, when this show goes to commercial I have to turn down the volume because the audio of any commercial comes blasting loud through all 5 speakers during the commercial breaks. When AI comes back on i have to turn it up to hear the songs. That kinda sucks.

I hear all my other channels and shows through all 5 speakers in my current setup. AI seems very low audio and only in 2channel. The commercials during the broadcast are loud and in surround sound.. so Im assuming its the broadcast of the AI show that is quirky and not my setup. What am I missing?

BTW. this is my first season watchin AI and I was never really into the show at all. But its grown on me and it would be even better if I didnt have this issue with the sound. Am I crazy or is the ausio just off for the show on Cablevision in NJ?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You will probably get better results over in the local programing... at www.avsfourm.com

I know my FOX OTA signal in HD didn't have the problems you describing.


----------



## MxRodriguez (May 1, 2003)

Thanks .
I just posted this question at avs.
Hopefully someone can help in the Cablevision,NY thread as there is none for NJ.

Either way, Iguess I SHOULD be getting audio all around right? (5 speakers)


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Plus if you're not using an HD Tivo, and not using OTA, it might be a Cablevision problem. AVSForum is your best bet.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Fox sends out only a 2.0 stereo feed for Idol. So even though your AVR may say Dolby Digital in the display, it is only 2.0.

Change your formax to PLIIx or matrix to get it to all speakers.

More details are in the AVS HDTV programming forum.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

MxRodriguez said:


> I would like to think that a show all about music would carry the audio out to all five speakers on my home theater...


Boy you got that right!

So why of all shows is AI NOT broadcast in 5.1 Dolby???

I receive FOX via HD CH 89 (west coast waiver) and AI is the only show where I have to change my audio settings to "Standard Audio." Otherwise, muted muddy sound and no center or rear channels. Go figure...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Wirelezz said:


> Boy you got that right!
> 
> So why of all shows is AI NOT broadcast in 5.1 Dolby???


How do you mike a live event for 5.1 sound? 5.1 sound is "added" in a post production environment.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Wirelezz said:


> Boy you got that right!
> 
> So why of all shows is AI NOT broadcast in 5.1 Dolby???


This was a decision made by the producers of the program, not the FOX network. They are mixing the show in two-channel stereo, and have insisted that the network pass it along as received -- no upmixing to psuedo 5.1 permitted. This is to ensure with absolute certainty that what is mixed is what goes out.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

rminsk said:


> How do you mike a live event for 5.1 sound? 5.1 sound is "added" in a post production environment.


How is Football and Basketball 5.1 then?

phox


----------



## guptasa1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I get the NYC HD feed of FOX and have noticed the same thing, so you're not alone. The auditions portion of Idol seemed fine and at normal volume. Shortly after they started the Hollywood shows, though, I noticed the volume decreased dramatically, and it stayed that way. I have to turn my stereo receiver to almost max to get the same level of volume I listen to most shows in with it turned down significantly. And then, as you said, when it goes to commercials, it practiacally blows you out of your chair. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I think it's a broadcast one on their end.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

This problem may soon be rectified. Check this post for specifics:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7373218&&#post7373218


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

... Just got through viewing tonight's AI. As advertised, it looks like they really got the whole 5.1 thing rolling at last. The surround seemed close to true 5.1, good separation, audience reactions were "screaming" from the rear channels, etc. Really added to the "you are there" feeling. 

"Fake" 5.1 or not, I thought it sounded a hell of a lot better! To bad most the contestants were having an "off" night though... 

IMHO... A real improvement!!


----------



## guptasa1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, volume is now correct and I too noticed it sounded MUCH better last night. Most excellent.


----------



## MxRodriguez (May 1, 2003)

Since I was the OP on this thread.. Ill chime in that YES it sounded much better last night. I didnt even know that it was being fixed, but when I tuned in I realized automatically the difference. Screaming and applause from the rear speakers made for a 'cool' effect. Thanks FOX HD guys. You wont have to 'burn in Hell' for this one at least.


----------

